# Street_Fighter_IV_RF_XBOX360-KFC



## TrolleyDave (Feb 10, 2009)

It's out there in the wild, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Prime (Feb 10, 2009)

It got nuked but a fix came out.

Street_Fighter_IV_RF_RARFIX_XBOX360-KFC


----------



## WildWon (Feb 10, 2009)

Oooo no shit. Thats awesome.

PS trolley, didn't know you had Live. We gotta hook up as soon as i gots internets back (april 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 10, 2009)

Woot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nfo says English + Japanese, now is that full English or English menus with a bit of Japanese here and there, like a lot of fighting games. Gotta leech fear 2 first, so hopefully once that's done, someone will know.

No stick though, so have to use 360 controller


----------



## WildWon (Feb 10, 2009)

Outta curiosity, if one downloads an early rip of a game for 360 and plays it, with the cat-5 unplugged (no net connection)... would they still catch you playing it through your "recently played games" thread? Or is there a way around it for prerelease games?


----------



## Prime (Feb 10, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Outta curiosity, if one downloads an early rip of a game for 360 and plays it, with the cat-5 unplugged (no net connection)... would they still catch you playing it through your "recently played games" thread? Or is there a way around it for prerelease games?



You'd need to play it offline and keep playing your 360 offline until the retail release date. The dates are below if you are intrested 
*JP* February 12, 2009
*NA* February 17, 2009
*EU* February 20, 2009


----------



## WildWon (Feb 10, 2009)

So if you have a flashed drive, and a pre-release game, you MUST keep your system off line until the release day (if you play it even one time), or there's a good chance you'll get hit with the banhammer?

(i'm just seeing if i'm correct)


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 10, 2009)

If you connect before the release date, it'll show up on your list. Whether playing it early will get you banned, debatable. Some say it will, some say it won't. Personally I don't think it will, I think it still goes on bad copy or not. If it done you for playing early loads of legitimate people would get banned if they got the game early ( Happens a lot over here , shops sell games early etc).


----------



## Prime (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah I'm guessing so. See if you play a pre-release game offline then go online what you did offline will update and they will see what you played, In this case they would see your recently played games and achievements. Even though no date is set when you unlock achievements offline they still can see them when you go online and notice you got them before the retail relese date of a game.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 10, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Oooo no shit. Thats awesome.
> 
> PS trolley, didn't know you had Live. We gotta hook up as soon as i gots internets back (april
> 
> ...



That'd be cool mate!  I've only got a few multiplayer online games though.  Have you got GoW 1 or 2?


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 10, 2009)

Hoping the PC release will follow (got me a nice new arcade stcik) but I won't play it until I've finished the Wii stuff this week.


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Feb 10, 2009)

As long as it's a retail copy and has a valid SS etc it'll be fine to use online and offline.

I'm gonna wait till the 12th (When it officially comes out in Japan) just to be sure.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm probably gonna wait for the PAL one, I don't want to burn 2 DLs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't like to have RF games, because they're not Multi5 >_>


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 10, 2009)

OMG!!!!


Awesome, I need to grab that now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit: arggghhh its only coming in at 300kb!!!!


----------



## lenselijer (Feb 10, 2009)

Who cares about multi5? It's a fighting game, and its in english, so you can understand easily.

gonna play some multiplayer on live tonight


----------



## raulpica (Feb 10, 2009)

lenselijer said:
			
		

> Who cares about multi5? It's a fighting game, and its in english, so you can understand easily.
> 
> gonna play some multiplayer on live tonight


It's a fixation of mine. I like to only have games of the Region my Console is from


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 10, 2009)

lenselijer said:
			
		

> Who cares about multi5? It's a fighting game, and its in english, so you can understand easily.
> 
> gonna play some multiplayer on live tonight



Yeah not the best idea to play it online seeing as its not out yet.

Honestly some people.....


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 10, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> Hoping the PC release will follow (got me a nice new arcade stcik) but I won't play it until I've finished the Wii stuff this week.



Waiting for it too.. according to GameFAQS (not the most best source but..). European PC version comes out next Friday (2/20). I'm hoping to see it out on Steam.. 

Enjoy your game Xboxies! I wish I had one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: Amazon has it dated for June 30 http://www.amazon.com/Street-Fighter-IV-Pc/dp/B001CH2HBK





edit2: BUT Amazon.co.uk has it dated for February 20, http://www.amazon.co.uk/Capcom-Street-Figh...2258&sr=1-1


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 10, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Hadrian Uranium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My local Gamestation says its out over here next Friday for PC.  Would be one of the first of Capcoms PC games this year so would be a good indicator to seeing how well ported it is for the likes of RE5, Bionic Commando & Dead Rising 2.


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm gunna wait for the pal version n wait till it comes out before playing it. Just after getting banned previously this time im gunna make sure i do whatever i can to prevent a ban


----------



## ganons (Feb 10, 2009)

i know its rf but where is the source country?


----------



## War (Feb 11, 2009)

Eh, no thanks. I don't wanna risk being banned for not waiting a week.


----------



## KalROFL (Feb 11, 2009)

Last time I checked, it's unlikely that you'll get banned (and by that, I mean nearly impossible) for playing a game early. M$ understands that some stores release games early, and they have no way for currently detecting which 360s are flashed.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 11, 2009)

I was playing Halo 3 on Live an entire month before it came out and I never got banned. Hell I ended up playing with some game review site online and he used screenshots of our match for his site's review.

Microsoft won't do anything unless they can 100% prove it's a burned game, which in this case that's only if it's a bad rip or a reviewer's copy like the recent Saints Row 2 incident.


----------



## kosheh (Feb 11, 2009)

So I entered a release day tournament for this game. :I

I know it's kinda off topic but I'm kinda curious being that I don't want to get my ass kicked the day of the tournament, but there's so-called "console-exclusive" characters, like Sakura, Fei-Long and Dan.  Are they available for selection right out of the box or do you have to fulfill objectives or something? I know you've gotta unlock Akuma and Gouken (?) but Wikipedia's not making much sense as they're saying 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> In addition, Akuma and the two computer-only boss characters from the arcade version, Seth and Gouken, will also be playable in the home versions. _Along with the exclusive characters, they will be unlocked by finishing the game once_


I hope this doesn't mean you have to UNLOCK Dan, Rose, and the others. ):

The tourney's being rather dumb as they're all "OH LET'S PLAY THE GAME RIGHT OUT OF THE BOX NO UNLOCKS NO NOTHING"

and I'm not going to say where the tourney's being held to save myself embarassment. ._.
But yeah, would one of you brave people obtaining this game check to see if those guys are available upon playing SF4 for the first time?
[I used to play Cammy in case you're wondering why I'm asking, and she's supposed to return in SF4. That's almost enough incentive for me to go out and buy a 360.
And if Cammy's available right out of the box, this means I'll be able to at least get past the preliminaries]


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 11, 2009)

You have to unlock the console characters and the bosses, so you'll be stuck with who's available in the Arcade Version.
This means you won't have access to Sakura, Fei Long, Cammy, Gen, Rose, Dan, Akuma, Gouken, and Seth.


----------



## Dermy (Feb 11, 2009)

ganons said:
			
		

> i know its rf but where is the source country?


 It is NTSC-J. Most of KFC's releases are Japanese.


----------



## kosheh (Feb 11, 2009)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> You have to unlock the console characters and the bosses, so you'll be stuck with who's available in the Arcade Version.
> This means you won't have access to Sakura, Fei Long, Cammy, Gen, Rose, Dan, Akuma, Gouken, and Seth.


Oh that's a giant bummer. D:

Oh well, I'll use Ken or something I guess. It just won't be the same though. ;___;

Thanks for the info, though


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 11, 2009)

Just had a game of this against my brother, all I can say is 360 d-pad = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## War (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm still paranoid about getting banned, so I'll probably play it tomorrow since the JP version gets released tomorrow. The only game I'd be willing to risk getting my ass banned for is RE5.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 11, 2009)

this will be the first game i am going to get for the xbox360 i am getting tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



XBOX here i come!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 11, 2009)

meh, I'll get this game as soon as I finish getting Infinite Undiscovery Disc 2. Gives me time for when the Japanese game actually comes out.


----------



## shanefromoz (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi,

So if i play just arcade mode it will be ok correct?
Its only if i go online that is the problem is that right?

Cheers


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Feb 11, 2009)

shanefromoz said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> So if i play just arcade mode it will be ok correct?
> Its only if i go online that is the problem is that right?
> ...


You are even connected to LIVE without actually playing against someone, so you have to disconnect your cable/wlan from your 360


btw - 1hour to go for me, i can't wait to play this game (imho: game of the year)


----------



## shanefromoz (Feb 11, 2009)

Cool thanks will do.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 11, 2009)

I played this last night for about an hour.  I tried out Ryu Ken and Bison and tbh I'm really underwhelmed with it.
I don't know if it's the hype made me expect more, I can't really put my finger on it it just feels kinda cheap.  I couldn't finish it on normal with any of the guys I used, and on SFII I was king, so I expected to be at least half decent on this...
Today I will be playing FEAR 2, will wait for friends to come round before playing SF4 again :/


----------



## ShADyX (Feb 11, 2009)

nah its the crappy dpad on the 360.

the game is awesome. just need a good controller for it. the standard 360 pad just dont cut it when it comes to fighters like this.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Feb 11, 2009)

I would pay 100€ for a GOOD gamepad you can use on ALL consoles!
I don't know why bigben, Hori, MadCatz or any other company works on something like that.

My favorite would be:
- the shape of the 360 pad
- the rubber for the analog-stick should be PlayStation-like
- the digi-pad should be like on the Xbox(1)
- adapter for every console since NES

Saitek released a good one for PC: http://www.pc-universe.de/?article=6121&am...borg_Rumble_Pad
I'd like to have one like this but like i said, with better digi-pad (like Xbox1 or Wii Classic Controller) and a good rubber for the analog-stick


----------



## Carnivean (Feb 11, 2009)

ShADyX said:
			
		

> nah its the crappy dpad on the 360.
> 
> the game is awesome. just need a good controller for it. the standard 360 pad just dont cut it when it comes to fighters like this.



This, a thousand times this. The cyborg rumble mentioned above is pretty good for it but I still find myself switching between analog and dpad depending on if it's a charge move etc.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Feb 11, 2009)

I've played it for over an hour now and i like it. I still like "Street Fighter II Turbo" (SNES) best but IV is pretty good too.


btw - it's not just japanese and english, it's Multi3-5 (haven't checked them all, but german is in there for sure)


----------



## bubbleboy (Feb 11, 2009)

Prime said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that's pointless. If you play it before then you'll have a saved game dating back to before the release date. M$ does a quick check on the dates, finds out you've got a pre-release game, you're banned.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 11, 2009)

bubbleboy said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They won't ban from the date of the save game , time and date can be changed when you're offline. No way for them to say whether the date the save game was made is accurate or just a random date as you haven't bothered to set it up.

Also if they did ban for early game , loads of legit people would get taken out. Games come out friday here , but it's a pretty regular occurrence for you to get the game on wednesday or thursday if you've pre-ordered. So if they did , they would wipe out loads of legit users.


----------



## yardsman (Feb 12, 2009)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> bubbleboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




IIRC, the ban wave from a few months ago got many people running the latest ixtreme and stealthed games, and the trend seemed to be that they had been playing games before their release dates. These were the games that were all of a sudden leaked *way* before their release dates, I think one was Gears 2, maybe Far Cry 2, and a bunch of others.


Personally, I avoided all pre-released games and got through the wave unscathed, so I'm not about to argue with what's been working for me.

But then again, they've had a SF4 cabinet at my local uni's arcade for months now, so I've been seeing plenty of SF4 action already


----------



## Rod (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm so envy of you guys right now ):


----------



## jefffisher (Feb 12, 2009)

holy shit this game is fucking amazing i've been playing it nonstop since it was released, yes even on live.
i think it should be safe for everyone to play online the only reason capcom would have made it region free and have multiple languages in the japanese version is because they wanted to print all the discs at once meaning no matter where in the world you get the game there's not going to be a difference less work for them.
if you don't believe me now just wait and see till the other releases come out if they even do and be disappointed you didn't play it earlier


----------



## WildWon (Feb 12, 2009)

jefffisher said:
			
		

> holy shit this game is fucking amazing i've been playing it nonstop since it was released, yes even on live.
> i think it should be safe for everyone to play online the only reason capcom would have made it region free and have multiple languages in the japanese version is because they wanted to print all the discs at once meaning no matter where in the world you get the game there's not going to be a difference less work for them.
> if you don't believe me now just wait and see till the other releases come out if they even do and be disappointed you didn't play it earlier



Um, has it been officially released in Japan officially yet? I can't find a listing online, And the US version isn't out til 17th of February. If the Japanese release date hasn't happened yet... well, it doesn't matter if its region free or not. You're going to be pretty much boned upon OFFICIAL release date.  Looks like thats how they're doing a lot of bans for big release games recently.

Again, nothing about that is SURE, but still... be aware of the possibilities.


----------



## Moose13 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have my copy waiting.....I won't fire it up until 2/17. I can wait a few more days...
I don't think it worth the possible ban.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 12, 2009)

Retail date is today for JPN.
I don't think you get banned for playing early it's for improper rips, like bad stealth sectors.


----------



## retiredjerk (Feb 13, 2009)

been plaing this all day but i cant figure out how to pick seth or akuma. i know they are playable because i have played two japanese players who picked them. i noticed both guys stayed highlighted on one of the new characters for a few seconds and then they when up to the top blank character selections and did some button combination i assume.when the round started the guy was akuma..i tried to repeat what they did but i got nothing. i read some post somewhere else where this spanish guy said he passed the game and no hidden characters were unlocked. Anyone know yet? playing the 360 version.

dont care about banning. the 360 im using is a launch 360 that has survived every ban wave. im using a real jap retail copy so i doubt they can ban me for that.everything is 100% english


----------



## retiredjerk (Feb 13, 2009)

Sakura: Clear Arcade Mode with Ryu (that connection makes sense)

Cammy: Clear Arcade Mode with C. Viper (what?)

Dan: Clear Arcade Mode with Sakura (makes sense, since Dan always wanted to recruit her in his dojo)

Fei-Long: Clear Arcade Mode with Abel (a French soldier and a martial arts superstar? what's the connection?)

Gen: Clear Arcade Mode with Chun-Li (Yun and Yang were in Chun-Li's cutscene, and Gen's the grandfather of Yun and Yang)

Rose: Clear Arcade Mode with M.Bison, dictator (M. Bison and Rose were eternal rivals)

Akuma: After you unlock the 6 characters at the top, defeat him. To make him appear, have at least one perfect match and no continues. 

Gouken: After finishing Arcade Mode with Gouki, defeat him when he appears. To do that, get at least a perfect, no continues, and two or more Ultra finishes. 

Seth: Clear Arcade Mode with the other characters.

works too. going through it now.


----------



## War (Feb 13, 2009)

I just looked over the achievements for the game... I doubt I'll get even 10 of them...


----------



## CJL18 (Feb 13, 2009)

playing with the 360 game controller on this game = fail i'm getting my ass kciked on normal, and i'm usually very good on SF games, and worred about getting banned for playing a game earlier HAHAHAHAHAHAAH you get banned when you play a bad kreon rip or it's not stealthed properly.


----------



## bubbleboy (Feb 14, 2009)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> bubbleboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm no expert, but surely the save game files contain all manner of meta data? Date created, date last modified etc. 

As for legit users running pre-release games, there's a big difference between a week or two and one day. Besides, I think if for example a game store wanted to demo a game before it's launch and somehow got banned because of it, a quick phone call to M$ would get them unbanned immediately.


----------



## air2004 (Feb 14, 2009)

this game is way over rated


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 14, 2009)

bubbleboy said:
			
		

> Armadillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Save files might contain date created, modified, etc , but that date will be based on the consoles date and time, which is not accurate unless you're connected to live as offline it can be set to what ever you want. Also this game is not a week or two early, it's the Japanese release and was two days early.


----------



## Izzy011 (Feb 14, 2009)

retiredjerk said:
			
		

> Sakura: Clear Arcade Mode with Ryu (that connection makes sense)
> 
> Cammy: Clear Arcade Mode with C. Viper (what?)
> 
> ...


I heard in the English release you need to beat arcade mode once to get the home addition
added characters except Akuma,Gouken,and Seth.


----------



## fuuuuuu (Feb 16, 2009)

yardsman said:
			
		

> Armadillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As my 2nd game i've burnt after flashing my first xbox yesterday im GLAD you said this, Thank you man lol soon as i played it i thought oh crap what about the whole release date thing!?!? as a mate mentioned it being later on in the month for me (UK) so i just need to keep off live till the 21st to be safe right? Hope this doesn't get me banned so early in the game for such a little mistake! I'll be more bloody careful in the future!


----------



## dgwillia (Feb 16, 2009)

Im looking forward to achievment hunting @[email protected], barely even gotten 3 from HD Remix. Atleast i can get the online matches/arcade ones. God i cant wait to use Sakura/Dan, 1-3 days left


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 16, 2009)

Fact: You won't get banned from playing this early. There was actually an official launch event where people in the US got this version early. People have been importing it from japan and playing it on Live, and it's the very exact same game we're getting. That last ban wave was from people who were playing the REVIEWERS COPY of Saints Row 2 and what they say was a "trap leak" from Epic/Microsoft themselves of Gears 2.

Playing this online won't get you banned, no need to freak out.


----------



## rikuumi (Feb 16, 2009)

What means when games is nuked?


----------



## raulpica (Feb 16, 2009)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> What means when games is nuked?


That something was wrong with the release, like it was a dupe of another release, it wasn't stealthed properly, if it was a fake release... and things like this.


----------



## Prime (Feb 16, 2009)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> What means when games is nuked?
> 
> http://www.askdavetaylor.com/nuked_mean_p2...peer_scene.html
> 
> QUOTEAt its most basic, nuking refers to rejecting, deleting or simply recommending people don't download that particular file. There are plenty of reasons for this, but in the video side of things, files are often nuked because they're out of sync (that is, the audio isn't sychronized with the video), are badly cropped (sometimes people zoom in on the video source and end up losing a fair bit of visual material), are incorrectly encoded or use bad codecs (these are more technical issues to do with how large video data files are shrunk down for distribution) or even are just poor quality.



Basically, If it isn't correct it is nuked.


----------



## rikuumi (Feb 16, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> rikuumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 16, 2009)

So wait..is it a bad thing if its nuked? I'm not sure if my Skate 2 is the nuked one or not, and I'm downloading Afro Samurai which is nuked..


----------



## raulpica (Feb 16, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> So wait..is it a bad thing if its nuked? I'm not sure if my Skate 2 is the nuked one or not, and I'm downloading Afro Samurai which is nuked..


Watch out for nuked releases. They might be the fastest way to get a ban.

I cannot find a nuked release for Afro Samurai, so I dunno about what release you're talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As for Skate2, it's probably because rar54 had a CRC fail. I can't be too sure about that, I just searched around.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 16, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.abgx.net/filename/?ch=6

Scroll down to release #2711, says its nuked. And thanks for telling me about the nuked might get me banned. But apparently there are 2 versions of Skate 2, one is nuked and the other one isn't and I have no clue which one I have.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 16, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, if you leave the mouse a while on the "NUKED" icon you can get an explanation for the nuke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Afro Samurai just seems to have been packed not properly and as for Skate 2, it's just a dupe.

IMHO, they shouldn't be risky in any way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, there are two columns there, "Pre-Patched SS" and "Stealthed for iXtreme" just be sure that they're both "Yes" and there should be no problem of anysorts.

Now let's not hijack this thread anymore, shall we? If something, you can send me a PM


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I got my questions answered so I'm good. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /stops hijacking thread.


----------



## War (Feb 16, 2009)

Hm... I downloaded the game, but dunno if to burn it. I checked it with abgx and everything is fine, but then it says it can't find the game in the .ini file (I'm guessing cause it just came out?) so it says the stealth is unverified. What should I do?


----------



## ganons (Feb 16, 2009)

so is this Pre-Patched SS" and "Stealthed for iXtreme? When I go Live next month will I get banned as I have been playing before release date?


----------



## ikick9000 (Feb 17, 2009)

ganons said:
			
		

> so is this Pre-Patched SS" and "Stealthed for iXtreme? When I go Live next month will I get banned as I have been playing before release date?



never.


----------



## squirt1000 (Feb 17, 2009)

Has anyone managed to unlock Akuma yet?? If so how?


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 17, 2009)

squirt1000 said:
			
		

> Has anyone managed to unlock Akuma yet?? If so how?


After unlocking the other six new characters, do a run through Arcade Mode with at least two perfects and not a single loss. Difficulty doesn't matter.


----------



## ganons (Feb 18, 2009)

dont u need 2 ultra finishes aswell? does he come b4 or after seth? coz seth is cheap and I may lose a round...........


----------



## squirt1000 (Feb 18, 2009)

Awesome, Many thanks for the tip


----------



## T-hug (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey has anyone unlocked Gouken?  I have all 6 others, have finished it with Akuma, but when I do a Ryu run on Easiest/1RND/99 I do 2 or more perfects, 2x Ultras, I don't get to fight Gouken?

Who is it best to use for this?  Are EXs and Ultras the same moves but an Ultra is with a full power bar?
I looked on GF but there are so many different posts, and they all say different methods.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 22, 2009)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Hey has anyone unlocked Gouken?  I have all 6 others, have finished it with Akuma, but when I do a Ryu run on Easiest/1RND/99 I do 2 or more perfects, 2x Ultras, I don't get to fight Gouken?
> 
> Who is it best to use for this?  Are EXs and Ultras the same moves but an Ultra is with a full power bar?
> I looked on GF but there are so many different posts, and they all say different methods.


It's two Perfects and atleast three or four Ultra Combo Finishes (Meaning win the fight with it.) Ultra combos are from the full revenge bar after getting beat up. There might be another catch to it, I'm not sure what it is. Sometimes Gouken shows up with that and sometimes he doesn't. I don't quite understand the final catch.

The best character to do it with in my opinion is Sagat. Just spam Tiger Shot, they'll just take it, suck, and die.


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 23, 2009)

Strange theres not a pal version out yet.


----------



## squirt1000 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, It was like that with the megadrive collection! Released a day after retail, Very odd.


----------



## War (Feb 23, 2009)

Why do you need a PAL version? Just get the RF version...


----------



## T-hug (Feb 23, 2009)

Street.Fighter.IV.Official.Game.Guide.XBOX360.PS3.PC-Unleashed out today, may come in useful.


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 23, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Why do you need a PAL version? Just get the RF version...



Rather play PAL only games now. Reduce the risk off a ban.


----------



## War (Feb 23, 2009)

Um? I really don't think playing RF games increases your chance to be banned, but to each their own I guess.


----------

